# [solved] having trouble figuring out new squid syntax

## GreenPenInc

I posted the following in the thread located at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-480819-highlight-.html

Unfortunately, since the subject line said [SOLVED], nobody read it, and since I am not the originator of the topic I cannot edit the subject line.  That is why I'm posting a brand new thread, so it's not really a duplicate thread.

Anyway, here goes...

I am playing around with the new syntax, trying to get squid to work with dansguardian.  I am following the setup instructions at

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-416472-highlight-dansguardian.html

and I need to know how to modify the four deprecated lines in squid.conf.

For the line

```
httpd_accel_host virtual
```

I have added defaultsite=virtual to my http_port option.

The line 

```
httpd_accel_port 80
```

 I have simply removed, since it's no longer needed according to the changelog.

The line 

```
httpd_accel_with_proxy on
```

 I have no idea what to do with.

Finally, the fourth line 

```
httpd_accel_uses_host_header on
```

 I have replaced with vhost in http_port option.

So my http_port option line looks like 

```
http_port 127.0.0.1:3128 defaultsite=virtual vhost vport=80
```

  I have a feeling I need to modify the cache_peer line, which I currently have as reading

```
cache_peer 127.0.0.1 parent 3128 7 originserver
```

Unfortunately, when I fire up iptables, squid, and dansguardian, I get the following error page:

```
ERROR

The requested URL could not be retrieved

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?

The following error was encountered:

    * Access Denied.

      Access control configuration prevents your request from being allowed at this time. Please contact your service provider if you feel this is incorrect. 

Your cache administrator is root.

Generated Sun, 10 Dec 2006 22:44:20 GMT by grassi (squid/2.6.STABLE5)

```

Can anyone help me?

----------

## GreenPenInc

So nobody knows squid?  I would think these are changes that a lot of people would have needed to make, but I can't figure out the syntax to know what I need to do.

----------

## szegedigy

Hi!

If u reemerged squid, and deleted old squid.config and use new (2.6 !!) default squid.conf file then change only one line:

# http_port 192.168.0.1:3128 transparent

me dansguardian.conf:

filterip =

filterport = 8080 

proxyip = 192.168.0.1

proxyport = 3128

Now working fine.

Please visit this site: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_setup_a_home-server

----------

## GreenPenInc

Thanks very much!  That definitely did the trick, although I myself used 127.0.0.1 instead of the 192.168.0.1 you used.

----------

